# Opinions About Citizen Promaster Titanium Diver???



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm considering purchasing a Citizen Promaster Titanium Automatic Diver: #NY0054-04E for a very good friend who snorkel dives in the Pacific Ocean off the coast of Catalina island. Can anyone provide me with their opinions of this particular watch? Does this watch have a Japanese Miyota movement? It does have the screw-in crown. Thank you.

Bruce

One last thought...what is the lug spacing on this watch, just in case we end up changing from the rubber diver's band to the bracelet style?


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

seiko follower said:


> I'm considering purchasing a Citizen Promaster Titanium Automatic Diver: #NY0054-04E for a very good friend who snorkel dives in the Pacific Ocean off the coast of Catalina island. Can anyone provide me with their opinions of this particular watch? Does this watch have a Japanese Miyota movement? It does have the screw-in crown. Thank you.
> 
> Bruce
> 
> One last thought...what is the lug spacing on this watch, just in case we end up changing from the rubber diver's band to the bracelet style?


Man

I have searched and all I find is what I think you already know...

What that tells me is, if they don't tell you then it probably isnt!

CITIZEN PROMASTER TITANIUM Automatic NY0054-04E

Automatic-watch; self-winding, no more battery.

These watches, designed for all activities in and around the water, are not only impressive for diving or sailing, but also in daily business life or on festive occasions, thanks to the effective combination of robust materials, precise quartz technology and striking design.

Specifications:

Self - winding

Day, Date

Stainless Steel Case

Water Resistant - 200m

Screw-down locking Crown

Rotating Brezel

One year International warranty

#2

Black rubber strap

A mechanical self winding movement with Day & date function,

Built in English Day and date

Full titanium back and case

Case diameter: 40mm

Case thickness: 10.5mm

#3

Citizen Titanium Divers Automatic NY0054-04E

Type: Divers

Calibre: 8203

Movement: Automatic

Dial: Black

Bezel: Unidirectional

Case: Titanium

Case diameter: 40mm excluding crown

Case thickness: 10.5mm

Water resistance: 200 meters

Bracelet/Strap: Rubber strap

Packaging: New with warranty card With Box

*Price includes free int'l shipping

Intâ€™l warranty 1 yr


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Looks nice, I like the black day and date wheels. Lug spacing seems to be 20mm, and if the movement is 8203 then it is definitely a Miyota, yes.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I had the stainless steel version. Movement was a Miyota auto (could also be manually wound) which I found to be reliable & a good timekeeper. Build quality was good & the lume was excellent. Lug width was 20mm so finding an alternate strap/bracelet shouldn't be a problem. Presumably the titanium version will be a fair bit lighter than the stainless steel one I had.

If you buy a new one then I'm sure there'd be no problems taking it diving - I'd buy another stainless steel one but, apart from Seiko's big chunky Landmaster, I've yet to find a titanium watch that I like wearing - after wearing chunky stainless steel watches for ages they just feel too light to me.

The one I had was a great watch - I'm sure your friend will be pleased with it & happy to dive with it.


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> I had the stainless steel version. Movement was a Miyota auto (could also be manually wound) which I found to be reliable & a good timekeeper. Build quality was good & the lume was excellent. Lug width was 20mm so finding an alternate strap/bracelet shouldn't be a problem. Presumably the titanium version will be a fair bit lighter than the stainless steel one I had.
> 
> If you buy a new one then I'm sure there'd be no problems taking it diving - I'd buy another stainless steel one but, apart from Seiko's big chunky Landmaster, I've yet to find a titanium watch that I like wearing - after wearing chunky stainless steel watches for ages they just feel too light to me.
> 
> The one I had was a great watch - I'm sure your friend will be pleased with it & happy to dive with it.


----------

